#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  mijn geluidssetje (martin audio, crest)

## bobkedeba

het is niet echt een drive in maar eigelijk gewoon een setje om thuis alleen of met vrienden van muziek te genieten, luide muziek maar wel van goede kwaliteit.
materiaallijst:
-goedkoop mixertje img stage line
-goedkoop CD spelertje US blaster (word vervangen)
-stanton platenspeler T 50 (gewoon om af en toe een elpeetje te spelen.
-zelfbouw meubeltje met patch paneel

eind set:
-2 martin audio EM 75 toppen (2dehands gekocht, nieuwe warnexn rooster gespoten enz.)
-Crest audio CPX 1500 (jong 2dehands)

ik ben eeeeeeeeeeeeeeerg blij met die toppen en de versterker, er komt gewoon een fantastisch geluid uit, of het nu een laag of een hoog volume is, en ze gaan ook nog eens bikkelhard.

statiefjes en een flightcase zijn onderweg,
tips of opmerkingen hoor ik graag

foto's
http://plaatjesupload.net/show/1269162622_IMG_0354.JPG
http://plaatjesupload.net/show/1269163181_IMG_0355.JPG
http://plaatjesupload.net/show/1269163216_IMG_0356.JPG
http://plaatjesupload.net/show/1269163257_IMG_0357.JPG
http://plaatjesupload.net/show/1269163299_IMG_0359.JPG

----------


## Roel K

bobkedeba,
Het patch paneel is erg mooi gedaan en goed afgewerkt. Zoals je als zij is het geen grote set maar ik kan geloven dat het voor thuis meer dan voldoende is.
En je hebt zeker geluk met die toppen+versterker.
Ook mooi opgeknapt met warnex heb je een rollertje of een spuitpistool gebruikt ?

Ivm tips, wat wil je met je installatie verder doen, Gaan verhuren of als thuis systeem blijven gebruiken ?

----------


## bobkedeba

mijn doel is eigenlijk een cafe pa setje, maar dan moeten er nog serieuze subs bij een monitor of vier, mengtafel, micro's, veeeeeeel kabel, dus dat gaat nog even duren, misschien dat ik het tussendoor al verhuur als discobaretje en er dan nog een T bar par 56 bij doe of led pars. ik vind ook dat het beter is om iets basic maar goed te houden ipv een uitgebreide set met skytec of dap troep.

de warnex heb ik gewoon de 1ste laag met een reliefrolletje gedaan en de 2de laag met een lakrolletje, ik ben erg blij met het resultaat, ze zijn net nieuw. :Smile:

----------


## Roel K

Inderdaad je boxen zien er geweldig uit, ik ben van plan om die van ons ook een verfbeurt te geven.
Als je wilt uitbreiden is het beginnen bij het begin het belangrijkste. 
In jou geval ( als je echt wilt gaan verhuren) zou ik een uitgebreider mengpaneel aanraden. Zorg dat je eerst een degelijke geluidsset hebt en ga van daaruit verder. 
Als je een beetje verstand hebt van elektriciteit, solderen of gewoon goed kan googelen  :Big Grin:  kan je je kabel ook zelf maken. 
Kost een stuk minder en je leert er heel veel van !

P.S Vergis je niet met DAP de nieuwe series moeten echt goed zijn. Skytec daarentegen blijft wat het altijd geweest is.

----------


## bobkedeba

ja, dat van die kabels is zeker waar, ik ben vrij handig met een soldeerbout, zo heb ik alle XLR kabeltjes en de patchpaneeltjes zelf gesoldeerd en ik vind dit zelfs leuk, verder koop ik ook graag 2dehands zo heb je voor hetzelfde geld nieuw een behringer en 2dehands een soundcraft tafel bij wijze van spreken, dus het zal een grote internetzoektocht worden

----------


## Roel K

> ja, dat van die kabels is zeker waar, ik ben vrij handig met een soldeerbout, zo heb ik alle XLR kabeltjes en de patchpaneeltjes zelf gesoldeerd en ik vind dit zelfs leuk, verder koop ik ook graag 2dehands zo heb je voor hetzelfde geld nieuw een behringer en 2dehands een soundcraft tafel bij wijze van spreken, dus het zal een grote internetzoektocht worden



Dan ben je idd goed op weg, en het internet kan ons allemaal vele honderden euro's besparen !  :Big Grin:

----------


## bobkedeba

dat is zeker waar, wat is eigelijk het minimum aan kanalen voor een cafe pa setje, drum niet of slechts me overheads een beetje uitversterkt. en wat is een goede compacte tafel, liefst 2dehans te verkrijgen, en welke effectjes zijn basic en nodig voor cafe- pa werk?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> dat is zeker waar, wat is eigelijk het minimum aan kanalen voor een cafe pa setje, drum niet of slechts me overheads een beetje uitversterkt. en wat is een goede compacte tafel, liefst 2dehans te verkrijgen, en welke effectjes zijn basic en nodig voor cafe- pa werk?



Nou als je nou eens begint met zelf opnoemen wat je denkt,en dan vraagt of je nog iets mist...

Ik doe soms een cafe met 1 mono en 2 stereo kanaaltjes ( :Confused:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## bobkedeba

nou ik dacht aan:
-een 16 kanaals mengtafeltje van soundcraft of iets dergelijks (wat 2dehands te vinden is)
- feedback destroier
- uitgebreide EQ
- galmpje
- 2 T bars met par 56 en een analoog lichtsturinkje
- compressor, limiter (komt in het amp rack trouwes)
- crossovertje
- versterker en subkasten (waarschijnlijk dubbel 15)
- paar goede micro's shure en dergelijke 2 condensatorpijpjes voor overhed
- stukken van 5 en 10 meter XLR, speakon, stroom, ...
- stagesnake
- paar DI boxjes
- microfoonstatieven, flights, ....
- mischien nog een cassetedeckje, microdisc, enkele CD speler
dat soort zaken 
dat is wel wat ik denk wat nodig is

----------


## MusicXtra

Laat die feedback destroyer en dat cassette deck maar achterwege.
De eerste brengt je vooral ergernis, de tweede wordt nergens meer gebruikt.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> nou ik dacht aan:
> -een 16 kanaals mengtafeltje van soundcraft of iets dergelijks (wat 2dehands te vinden is)
> - feedback destroier
> - uitgebreide EQ
> - galmpje
> - 2 T bars met par 56 en een analoog lichtsturinkje
> - compressor, limiter (komt in het amp rack trouwes)
> - crossovertje
> - versterker en subkasten (waarschijnlijk dubbel 15)
> ...



Kijk, nu heb ik niet het idee dat we je alles moeten voorkauwen :Wink: .

In het live foto-topic heb ik laatst een foto van mijn compacte live rackje geplaatst.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...ve-rackje.html

Wellicht dat je daar verder kunt posten, of in het newbee een nieuwe aanmaken, dit is het DRIVE-in FOTO forum.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wellicht dat je daar verder kunt posten, of in het newbee een nieuwe aanmaken, dit is het DRIVE-in FOTO forum.



 
Daar is het toch ook mee begonnen?...



Maar je hebt gelijk, Daan

----------


## mhsounds

Zeer nette set, waar je dit onder zou kunnen posten is in dit geval voor mij een raadsel.

Al staat het naar mijn mening ook hier gewoon goed.

En ik lees iets over DAP, moet het 1e setje nog tegenkomen...

----------


## --djdave--

> Zeer nette set, waar je dit onder zou kunnen posten is in dit geval voor mij een raadsel.
> 
> Al staat het naar mijn mening ook hier gewoon goed.
> 
> En ik lees iets over DAP, moet het 1e setje nog tegenkomen...



De dap x-serie  :Wink:

----------


## bobkedeba

zouden deze toppen genoeg zijn als cafe PA of voor andere pa doeleinden tot laat ons zeggen 200 man (met en dubbel 15 inch sub per kant)
of moet ik dan eerder aan een dubbel 15 top denken zoals de Renkus heinz SR2A, en als jij de keuze had welke luidsprekers zouden dan je voorkeur genieten, de martins of de renus heinz

----------


## 4AC

> zouden deze toppen genoeg zijn als cafe PA of voor andere pa doeleinden tot laat ons zeggen 200 man (met en dubbel 15 inch sub per kant)
> of moet ik dan eerder aan een dubbel 15 top denken zoals de Renkus heinz SR2A, en als jij de keuze had welke luidsprekers zouden dan je voorkeur genieten, de martins of de renus heinz



Kun je ons iets meer vertellen over het Martin topje?
Je vergelijkt wel een relatief kleine top met een *flinke* dubbel 15 hé. Ik heb hem ook zien staan op marktplaats; koopje naar mijn mening! (controller krijg je er bij)

Het is wel lastig om een oordeel te vellen omdat je ook nog niet weet wát voor een subje het gaat worden.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## bobkedeba

hier is een pdfje over de martins:
http://www.martin-audio.com/archived...6datasheet.pdf

over de renkus heinz speakers kan ik geen pdje vinden

----------


## 4AC

> hier is een pdfje over de martins:
> http://www.martin-audio.com/archived...6datasheet.pdf
> 
> over de renkus heinz speakers kan ik geen pdje vinden



Ah, kijk. Het gaat dus om twee vrij conventionele enkel 12/1 kasten.
Een dubbel 15" sub -mits met vergelijkbaar kwaliteit/rendement- samen met deze kasten zal een érg mooi setje zijn voor een cafeetje tot 200 man.
Mijn zegen heb je.

Maar euh... welke subs? Bijpassende versterkers?
Als ik het goed begrijp allemaal nog toekomstmuziek.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. De volgorde waarin je het aanschaft kan erg belangrijk zijn. Misschien is het verstandig om eerst microfoons en een tafeltje aan te schaffen, om tegelijkertijd gewoon wat subs te huren. Dat laat ik verder aan jou over.

----------


## bobkedeba

ja het is waar dat die subs niet voor meteen zullen zijn, 
ik heb daarnet even een soundchek gedaan in een feestzaal ( zo,n 200 m²)
lekker luid en zuiver en nog genoeg overschot,
meteen afgesproken met de eigenaar (pa van een vriend van me) dat ik vast zijn verhuurbedrijfje wordt, dus nu op zoek naar een nieuwe goeje cd-speler en een goed mengpaneel. XD

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Renkus Heinz SR2A staat gewoon op de FTP site van RH hoor: ftp://ftp.renkus-heinz.com/Legacy_Pr...SR-2A_data.pdf

Groeten Hugo

----------


## 4AC

> Renkus Heinz SR2A staat gewoon op de FTP site van RH hoor: ftp://ftp.renkus-heinz.com/Legacy_Pr...SR-2A_data.pdf
> 
> Groeten Hugo



   [FONT=Verdana]Als er ook één iemand zou zijn die wist waar info van RH te vinden is  :Stick Out Tongue: [/FONT]


   [FONT=Verdana]Mvg,[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana]
Teun
[/FONT]

----------


## bobkedeba

na ongeveer een half jaar of iets meer met de martin speakers ben ik echt wel overtuigd van hun klank en kunnen, ik begin zelfs te vinden dat de crest cpx versterker eigelijk te licht is met z'n 300 watt rms @ 8 ohm stereo, ik vind ook dat het tijd geworden is voor subs dus enkele mogelijkheden op een rijtje:

2 dap audio X 15B subjes kopen en deze aansturen met de crest cpx 1500 in bridge mode (zeer veel overschot op de amp) en voor de tops een zwaardere versterker kopen.

1 actieve american audio pxw 18 kopen, en de crest blijven gebruiken op de toppen of eventueel verkopen en verwisselen voor een crest cpx 2600 of iets vergelijkbaars.

mijn bedoelingen met de set is drive- in werk tot max 200 personen, top 100 en 80's muziek in zaaltjes van 15 op 15 enz.

dit zijn 2 opties die binnen het budget liggen, zelf nijg ik meer naar de american audio,omdat ik da dap's toch ook naast elkaar voor de DJ-tafel zou zetten voor de gratis 3 Decibel  :Smile: , maar het idee van nog steeds 2 subs te heben, en goedkoper uit te kunnen breiden naar 4 subs lijkt me ook wel wat, ik hou wel van een stevige en vooral warme bas, en ze moeten dus met gemak de martin audio topkasten kunnen bijhouden (max SPL 128 DB).

----------


## seppe30

je zegt zelf doe het goed doe het met martin audio

waarom dan iets anders kiezen?

----------


## bobkedeba

simpel omdat ik het budget daar niet voor heb. De martin audio topkasten waren een echt koopje voor 500 euro per paar, en daarbij komt nog dat het 2dehands aanbod voor martin audio spullen erg mager is, de originele subs van dezelfde serie zijn dubbel 15 BR subs, maar na dit half jaar wekelijks zoeken ben ik er nog maar 1 tegegekomen op ebay.co.uk, ook de systeemcontroller is gewoon onvindbaar, gelukkig klinken de tops zonder ook al super.

----------


## djspeakertje

En zelfbouw dan? Het internet is vergeven van de mooie subs, enkel of dubbel 12", enkel of dubbel 15", enkel of dubbel 18", enkel of dubbel 21", alles wat je maar wensen kan, gewoon het hout op maat laten zagen en zelf alleen nog lijmen en schroeven.


Succes met je zoektocht! Daan

----------


## daveyb

Best grappig setje, niet mijn smaak maar voor thuis goed genoeg!

----------


## bobkedeba

wat als ik 2 T18 kasten bouw (electrovoice design) de plannen heb ik al, met de emminence sigma pro 18, zouden deze kasten de tops bijhouden?

----------


## daveyb

> wat als ik 2 T18 kasten bouw (electrovoice design) de plannen heb ik al, met de emminence sigma pro 18, zouden deze kasten de tops bijhouden?



 Ja waarschijnlijk gaat dit wel. Maar niet op 1 versterker als je dat wilt?

----------


## bobkedeba

> Ja waarschijnlijk gaat dit wel. Maar niet op 1 versterker als je dat wilt?



dat was sowiso de bedoeling niet hoor, er komt in ieder geval een 2de versterker en een crossover.

----------


## 4AC

Je zegt zelf goede ervaringen te hebben met het kopen van jonge, tweedehands producten. Waarom zou je dat bij je subs niet gewoon weer doen?

Zelfbouwen is ook een optie -en misschien krijg je dan nóg wel meer waar voor je geld- maar de markt is momenteel goed voor de kopers: veel aanbod en daardoor lage prijzen. En reken maar dat er genoeg subs te koop zijn in jouw budget en voor jouw toepassingen. Gewoon marktplaats afstruinen!

Mocht je alsnog kiezen voor zelfbouw, kijk dan ook even naar de Cubo 18: simpel te bouwen, veel woofers geschikt en daardoor hoog rendement/kwaliteit mogelijk.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## bobkedeba

gisteren kwam ik op een tweedehandssite dit martin audio subje tegen:
De ICS 300 Martin Audio ICS300 Subwoofer - Te koop op 2dehands.be=
alleen ben ik bang dat deze met zijn 2 10 inch woofers de tops niet zal kunnen bijhouden, ook staat deze mach kast te koop, die een nieuwe laag warnex nodig heeft:
MACH MARTIN AUDIO - Aangeboden op 2dehands.be
enkel het typenummer van deze kast is me onbekend.

ik heb al naar beide verkopers gemaild of het mogelijk is om de subs te beluisteren met mijn tops.
wat denken jullie?

----------


## 4AC

Beide lijken me prima oplossingen.
Volgens de volgende specsheet: http://www.martin-audio.com/archived...0datasheet.pdf komt er toch nog een 100db (131 peak) uit dat kastje. Dat lijkt me echt voldoende voor de meeste klusjes. Maar luisteren gaat je hier zeker meer antwoorden op geven.

De tweede sub is een M152i van Mach: http://www.perfectlight.nl/docs/SP_M152I_EN.pdf Voor mijn gevoel zo ongeveer het meest verkochte subje van Mach, want man-o-man, dat ding kom je vaak tegen op het net. En niet alleen tweedehands, ook veel nagebouwd. Ik zou er dan ook zeker mee oppassen dat het hier niet om een kopie gaat. Volgens mij stak hier Beyma in, maar dat weet ik niet meer zeker.

Hopelijk heb je hier wat aan.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

> gisteren kwam ik op een tweedehandssite dit martin audio subje tegen:
> De ICS 300 Martin Audio ICS300 Subwoofer - Te koop op 2dehands.be=
> alleen ben ik bang dat deze met zijn 2 10 inch woofers de tops niet zal kunnen bijhouden, ook staat deze mach kast te koop, die een nieuwe laag warnex nodig heeft:
> MACH MARTIN AUDIO - Aangeboden op 2dehands.be
> enkel het typenummer van deze kast is me onbekend.
> 
> ik heb al naar beide verkopers gemaild of het mogelijk is om de subs te beluisteren met mijn tops.
> wat denken jullie?



Ik zou in ieder geval gaan voor 2 subs en voor 18" drivers.

----------


## 4AC

Waarom?
Het hoeft toch ook niet altijd hetzelfde te zijn?
En die Martin toppen die de TS heeft zijn nou ook niet bepaald de krachtigste...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## @lex

> simpel omdat ik het budget daar niet voor heb. De martin audio topkasten waren een echt koopje voor 500 euro per paar, en daarbij komt nog dat het 2dehands aanbod voor martin audio spullen erg mager is, de originele subs van dezelfde serie zijn dubbel 15 BR subs, maar na dit half jaar wekelijks zoeken ben ik er nog maar 1 tegegekomen op ebay.co.uk, ook de systeemcontroller is gewoon onvindbaar, gelukkig klinken de tops zonder ook al super.



Ik heb geen verstand van Martin en welke series gecombineerd kunnen worden... Maar bij desch-audio.de staat een set van 18 Martin MK-II's. Basshorn met 2*15" Gaan voor 595,-/stuk ex controllers e.d.

@lex

----------


## 4AC

Heb je het formaat wel eens gezien van die kisten?


Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Wieltjes eronder, speakons erin (voor zover dat nog niet zo is) en gaan:P

Voor op een slaapkamer is het idd een beetje lompig, maar in de garage kan dat toch prima? Ze zien er in ieder geval goed uit, of zijn dit niet de kasten van die Duitser?


Daan

----------


## bobkedeba

sub probleem is opgelost, als beide subs afgewerkt zijn en de versterker binnen is, zal ik foto's posten van het geheel

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heb je het formaat wel eens gezien van die kisten?
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Gaan waarschijnlijk wel hard. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> sub probleem is opgelost, als beide subs afgewerkt zijn en de versterker binnen is, zal ik foto's posten van het geheel



Hoe opgelost? Zelfbouw? 2ehands? En weer Martin? Of iets anders? Of nieuw? Ik ben erg benieuwd! 

Daan

----------


## Turboke

> Heb je het formaat wel eens gezien van die kisten?
> 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Wat voor een kast is dit een martin S-bin?

----------


## 4AC

Hmm, nee, het lijkt me eerder een 215.
In een eerdere post gaat het om een...




> set van  18 Martin MK-II's. Basshorn met 2*15"



Echter, de mark 3's hebben de rechthoekige behuizing en een mark 2 de typerende schuine behuizing. Aan de vliegstrips, het rooster en de handvatten te zien zou dit best wel eens een mark 2 met een omhulsels kunnen zijn. Of echt een nieuwe behuizing. Puur en alleen om de spulletjes te beschermen en tijdens vervoer een gemakkelijkere vorm te hebben. 't is maar een gokje hoor!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## bobkedeba

eindelijk heb ik wat tijd gevonden om foto's te nemen en te posten van de nieuwe subs en het amp rack.

het zijn zelfbouw 18 inch bass reflex subjes geworden, met een chinese woofer van thomann, wel met alu chasis en toch redelijke spec's en ik moet zeggen dat de subjes toch wel heel erg lekker drukken. en de volgende 2 zullen snel volgen.

Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes

Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes

(foto is van 1 kant + amp rack)

ook heb ik nog enkele vraagjes:
-is het in mijn situatie het geld waard om een processor te kopen, of is een gewone DBX analoge crossover al voldoende (momenteel gebruik ik de crossover ingebouwd in de versterker, cross over punt 150 Hz)
-via mijn broer kan ik aan multikabel komen van 8x1 carré (soepel) is dit voldoende voor de setup, (kabel lengte 15 meter). want dan wil ik graag mijn kabels hiermee vervangen, en voor zowel sub en top slecht 1 kabel gaan gebruiken.

ook wil ik graag voor de tops en zwaardere versterker kopen, deze krijgen nu 300 watt rms en ik zou willen upgraden naar 500 watt, ik weet dat de tops dit kunnen hebben, en zo hou ik een crest cpx 1500 (in bridge) over voor het volgende paar 18 inch subs wat ik ga bouwen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Wat zijn de specs van je woofer (en topjes), want het ligt daaraan wat je het beste kunt doen mbt andere/extra versterker/ x-over. (150Hz is wel aan de hoge kant voor een 18")

Kabel: 
8*1 = 1 mm2 of 8 * 1 ader??

1 mm2 vind ik wel erg dunnetjes......

Verder wel een net rekje zo!

----------


## bobkedeba

de subs draaien lekker op 1 kilowatt en ik vind dat ze als ze moeten net wat harder kunnen als de tops, daarom zou ik voor de tops een andere amp willen.

de multikabel heeft 8 aders van 1mm²

----------


## bobkedeba

ik ben lang inactief geweest op dit forum, vanwege mijn ander project, de restoratie van mijn mini uit 1973, maar nu heb ik terug jullie advies nodig en heb ik besloten terug actiever mee te doen aan dit forum.

ondertussen ben ik in het bezit van 4 identieke martin audio audio EM 76 kastjes en een andere versterker voor de tops: de yamaha p 4500, deze geeft zon 700 watt aan 4 ohm, ruim voldoende voor de topjes. met het geluid wat de toppen betreft ben ik erg tevreden, en de 4 kasten samen zorgen zonder twijfel voor een hoop herrie (1 topje doet 123 DB continu). maar dit is geen volledige pa, alhoewel de martin audio's mits een beetje EQ naar mijn mening perfect stand alone gebruikt kunnen worden, is het tijd voor subs.

liefst nieuw en zo compact mogelijk, maar met genoeg power om de tops ruimschoots bij te kunnen houden, want ik hou wel van wat extra bass, vooral bij de klassieke disco's, voor drive-in, maar ook voor live gebruik op termijn en liefst natuurlijk van een gerespecteerd merk. toepassing in zaaltjes, tot zalen, (eventueel feesttenten, liefst ook wat druk buiten, met 1 of 2 toppen per kant. gezien de capaciteit van de toppen 300 a 400 personen afhankelijk van de toepassing.

kan dit met een enkel 18, of moet ik meteen gaan denken aan dubbel 15, dubbel 18?
HET BUDGET, voor subwoofers trek ik zo'n 800 euro per stuk uit, dit budget is eventueel licht uit te breiden. qua versterkers heb ik voor het sub nu 2 crest audio CPX 1500 liggen die bridge mono een goede 900 watt RMS leven aan 8 ohm, en volgens de importeur ook 4 ohm bridge zouden moeten aankunnen alhoewel dit niet op de amp zelf staat. ik ben me ervan bewust dat dit niet voldoende is voor een dubbele sub, en ook van het feit dat ik deze eventueel zal moeten vervangen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik zou dan voor twee of 4 18" gaan.
Twee goede 18" gaan denk ik hard genoeg om die toppen bij te houden.
Wil je ook zelfbouwen?
Dan heb je met 800 per sub wel redelijk budget.

----------


## bobkedeba

ik hou het liever bij een fabriekssubwoofer, met garantie. 
als ik voor een enkel 18 zou gaan zat ik zelf te denken aan de electrovoice 18 inch subwoofer uit de tourX serie, hiervan bestaat overgens ook een dubbel 18 inch subwoofer, maar indien mogelijk, hou ik het liever zo compact mogelijk, en met 2 18 inch subjes, zijn er ook veel en kleinere combinaties mogelijk, dus een mooie fmexibele setup, als ik 2 electrovoice TX 1181 subs koop, blijft er ook nog budget over wat me meteen op weg helpt voor de aankoop van een goede versterker indien nodig. bovendien is electrovoice wel een merk wat me aanspreekt. is dit wat?, heeft er iemand nog andere suggesties? 

met vriendelijke groeten, Bob De Backer

----------


## I.T. drive in

Met Electrovoice zit je altijd wel gebakken geloof ik.
Ik heb zelf een x-overtje van hun, maar dat is natuurlijk wat anders dan een speaker.  :Wink: 
RCF heeft ook hele goede 18", maar die liggen denk ik boven je budget.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Met electro voice zit je altijd gebakken is niet altijd waar. Maar meestal wel! 
Ik werk d'r ook graag mee en ik zou zeggen kijk eens naar een setje 2ehands RX 118S subs. Laat de RX218 alsjeblieft links liggen want die kunnen niet zoveel handelen als EV ooit beweerde. De RX118S zit een andere woofer in en is gewoon een beest.

Gewoon even de 2ehands markt in de gaten houden want de RX kost nieuw iets van 1300 euro per stuk. TourX zou ik links laten liggen vind het geen fijne sub om mee te werken en klinkt niet fijn naar mijn mening.

----------


## Tom06

Het lijkt mij eigenlijk ook wel een fijn idee om gewoon op martin te blijven omdat je ook al 4 toppen hebt van martin en een comlete set zou niet verkeerd zijn

----------

